# Looking for some help around the house



## LibertyCall (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a small amount of Hardi Trim to hang, caulking and painting, some light carpentry work, a bit of drywall and things of that nature. I am travelling too much to do it myself, so I am looking for someone to finish up the projects for me.

Doug


----------



## DAGB (Dec 1, 2008)

Pm sent


----------

